# Pola 1939 crane - motorised & digitalised



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just finished upgrading a Pola 1939 loading crane that I had acquired on eBay.














More build information and pictures at: My POLA crane

TOM


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom
That is very cool, the motor drive part, is that an additional parts you have added, or does it come that way.
If you care to, can you share some info on you addition to your layout.
Very inspiring.
Dennis


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi denray,

If you click on the link My POLA crane it will take you to more info and pictures on my homepage.

Happy New Year everyone,

TOM


----------

